# DIY - Betta Scoop



## Iorek (May 5, 2013)

Last time I had a bad experience with fishnets, I wanted to make a betta scoop with the materials everybody can find.

What I used for this job is:

1 Fish net
1 Scissors
1 seewing needle and thread
1 old umbrella


Here are the pics:













































Bent the net, cut the piece of umbrelle cotton, sew it, that's all


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! Great idea!


----------



## sarah13 (Aug 6, 2013)

love it I usually just scoop mine into a container he always goes in but i like that better


----------



## Iorek (May 5, 2013)

With this scoop, now I can catch all my baby BN plecos, Finaly I put all of them to my fry tanks, hoohoo


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Yea cause this has a handle on it, rather than just a cup! Such a great idea. I have a old net that I'm gonna try this out on.


----------

